# Holidays for Seniors Alone



## TabbyAnn (Dec 13, 2014)

*​​*There seems to be a need for senior clubs or dinner groups for socializing year round, but especially around holidays.  Are any of you involved in a senior dinner group that has dinner together once a week or a social club for senior citizens??  Many Senior Citizens Centers seem to have more crafts and charitable activities like meals-on-wheels than dinner and entertainment events for those seniors still active and interested enough to get around. Even a casual drop-in place for drinks and conversation would be nice. 

This is my first thread I've posted so I don't know how this will come out, or even if it will come out.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 13, 2014)

You did just fine, Tabbyann. 

Can't answer your question though. In Scotland there are many nice senior groups but I don't need them...yet.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 13, 2014)

There is plenty to do in my area with groups, I was suppose to attend an event earlier, but I canceled, I just wasn't in the mood, plus it was too cold.  There are a few parties coming up, I won't be attending those either, I attended a few group events last year, but, I'm just not up to it this year, plus the music at these events bores me to tears.  It wasn't so bad a couple of years earlier, when I knew most of the people in attendance, but the area is so transient and people move away too often so it's a lot of new faces and just such a lack of familiarity which lessens the fun comfort level after a while.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 14, 2014)

There are senior centers in just about any town with a population of a couple of thousand or so. Only a very small percentage of seniors ever go to them it seems. We have one here but we've never been to it and have no interest in doing so. I have no idea what they do there. I suppose play bingo or something. I guess it's a good place for down and out seniors who can't afford to do things on their own.


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 14, 2014)

It can be difficult for older people on their own to go out and socialise; especially if they have not got a close social network nearby. Having a coffee alone is one thing; a meal is harder; and some friends just disappear if you are suddenly bereaved/divorced, or move.
i have joined groups like yoga, and bowls; but I have a very tight-knit group of friends as well; without whom I would be lost.
i tried a lunch group for a while, but it didn't work for me....

i am am looked after at Christmas and New Year by my good friends....but it can be difficult..


----------



## AprilT (Dec 14, 2014)

I can just imagine what the mostly wealthy residents in my area who participate in the group activities I attend would have to say to people who think getting together with others for holiday events or any other group events for that matter are down and out.  We have doctors, lawyers, educators, widows/widowers, retirees from various professions' none whom I know of would be considered down and out in any minds of the people in the group, nor consider less than.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 14, 2014)

AprilT said:


> I can just imagine what the mostly wealthy residents in my area who participate in the group activities I attend would have to say to people who think getting together with others for holiday events or any other group events for that matter are down and out.  We have doctors, lawyers, educators, widows/widowers, retirees from various professions' none whom I know of would be considered down and out in any minds of the people in the group, nor consider less than.



I'm sorry. I wasn't trying to put anyone down. The only experience I've had with senior centers are from a couple of people I know  who say they go there mainly because they can get a meal for $2.00.  Also the government advertises them as a place for seniors to go to who don't have air conditioning in the summer so they can get out of the heat. That is my perception of why senior centers exist. To help seniors in need.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 14, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I'm sorry. I wasn't trying to put anyone down. The only experience I've had with senior centers are from a couple of people I know  who say they go there mainly because they can get a meal for $2.00.  Also the government advertises them as a place for seniors to go to who don't have air conditioning in the summer so they can get out of the heat. That is my perception of why senior centers exist. To help seniors in need.



Then, I misunderstood and apologize as well.  I've not been to the senior centers, I just participate in various groups with people of various ages, but, for the most part I believe same would apply in this area as well, lots of people go there even when they are well off, I know several of my neighbors go to them, one who lost his wife a couple of years ago, it keeps him busy, another gentleman, former military, used to ride over to the center a few times a week to keep active, he also volunteered at the center he was in his 90's.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 14, 2014)

We couldn't get involved with a Senior Group b/c my wife still works a full-time job during the week. Anyway, we just act too young for any Senior Group. 

 Went to a church Senior Group picnic at a local lake in Colorado in 2006, when we lived there. We had a powerboat, was asked to bring and we did. The couple that put the picnic event on, brought their small Cabin Cruise and I swear it looked like the Minnow on Gilligan's Island. It looked old and not very well taken care of. Most of the Seniors in the group were some 10 yrs plus older than us and much less active and talkative than we were. In fact, we sort of shocked them at how "outgoing" we were. There was a Youth Pastor and another younger guy at the picnic we got along with fine........thank God they were there! Anyway, the Seniors that wanted a boat ride, went on the SS Minnow, while we took the Youth Pastor and younger dude out skiing on the back of our boat. 

So, since we are both still the "outgoing" and "talkative" type of couple, now in our mid-60's, we doubt any Senior Group could handle us!


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 14, 2014)

I've only been a couple of times because it's an hours drive for me, but my high school class meets once a month at a restaurant.


----------



## TabbyAnn (Dec 14, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> There are senior centers in just about any town with a population of a couple of thousand or so. Only a very small percentage of seniors ever go to them it seems. We have one here but we've never been to it and have no interest in doing so. I have no idea what they do there. I suppose play bingo or something. I guess it's a good place for down and out seniors who can't afford to do things on their own.



I think you're right about Senior Citizens Centers. The Senior Citizens Centers I've seen are places that provide more charitable things for seniors like meals-on-wheels and very low cost lunches at the Senior Center and some crafts and that sort of thing. They don't provide social activities or coordinate groups for those who are able and interested in getting out about town for dining and entertainment.


----------



## jujube (Dec 14, 2014)

My almost-90-year-old mother plays piano at a senior center once a week, but she doesn't stay to socialize.  She says they're all "too old" for her.


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 14, 2014)

I think there is a big difference between what you are calling 'senior Centres' and an informal gathering of like-minded people for lunch; coffee; or whatever; like Rkunshaws old school group.
when I go to my local bowls club; there is always something to watch, people to chat to, have coffee with, or a drink, on equal, friendly terms...and therefore you can meet different people with at least one thing in common.
no pressurised bingo, or whatever....those centres are completely different.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 14, 2014)

Well, we sure haven't met any "like-minded" people in our age bracket here! That is unfortunate for us, but could be very fortunate for them........knowing my personality (a *WILD* thing)! LOL



Vivjen said:


> I think there is a big difference between what you are calling 'senior Centres' and an informal gathering of like-minded people for lunch; coffee; or whatever; like Rkunshaws old school group.
> when I go to my local bowls club; there is always something to watch, people to chat to, have coffee with, or a drink, on equal, friendly terms...and therefore you can meet different people with at least one thing in common.
> no pressurised bingo, or whatever....those centres are completely different.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 14, 2014)

jujube said:


> My almost-90-year-old mother plays piano at a senior center once a week, but she doesn't stay to socialize.  She says they're all "too old" for her.



Lol, jujube, your mother sounds a lot like mine, I'm constantly hearing my 94 year old mother complain about
the latest going on at 'center'.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 15, 2014)

Since our supermarkets today have become so huge, there are tables and chairs now near the coffee and salad bars. I've notice small groups of seniors gathered for coffee or a bite when I shop on my days off. If I didn't have to work, I'd be joining them! We may be surprised at seniors who seem "old" may be as young at heart and act as young as we do.


----------



## Lon (Dec 15, 2014)

I live in a age  55 plus apartment complex with the median age around 70. We have activities going on all the time. The manager is a pretty good social director as part of her job description. I just returned from a Wine & Cheese social get together attended by quite a few of the residents. Xmas Party later this week and a New Years Eve Party with a Mexican Food Buffet. No need to drive any where. 95% of the residents are retired.

http://www.westwoodbluffs.com/fresno/westwood-bluffs/photos/


----------

